# Industrieroboter Sicherheitsanforderungen



## Safety (27 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
da es in diesem Teil des Forums sehr ruhig geworden ist möchte ich ein Thema aufgreifen welches viele betreffen könnte und darüber diskutieren.
Industrieroboter Sicherheitsanforderungen
Hier gibt es seit 2011 bzw. 2012 eine Norm DIN EN ISO 10218-2  Robotersysteme und Integration
Die DIN EN ISO 10218-1 gibt es schon länger aber auch hier gibt es einen neue Ausgabe 2011.
Probleme die es immer wieder bei Projekten mit Industrierobotern gibt sind die Abstände zu distanzierenden trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen, da oft die Sicherheitsabstände nicht oder falsch betrachtet werden.
Die 10218-2 fordert in Abschnitt 5.4 Begrenzung der Roboterbewegung, es müssen also geschützte Bereiche und eingeschränkte Räume festgelegt werden. Der geschützte Bereich muss durch äußere Schutzeinrichtungen bestimmt werden. Die Begrenzungseinrichtungen können mechanisch, nicht mechanisch und auch dynamisch sein.
Ein großes Problem bei den äußeren Schutzeinrichtungen ist das diese nicht näher installiert werden dürfen als der eingeschränkte Raum ist, es sei denn diese sind als Begrenzungseinrichtung ausgeführt oder es gibt andere technische Schutzmaßnahmen.
Die Probleme sind, dass oft nicht über Begrenzungen nachgedacht wird, bzw. diese unzureichend ausgeführt werden. Hierzu kann man in der 10218-2 Abschnitt 5.4.3 nachlesen, wenn keine Festanschläge am Roboter installiert werden können die ein durchdringen bzw. schlagen verhindern können, müssen entweder die feststehenden trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen in einem entsprechenden Abstand installiert werden oder man begrenzt den Roboter mit anderen Mitteln. Meist führt das aber zu einem Roboter mit Sicheren Bewegungs.- und Geschwindigkeitsüberwachungen bis zu Überwachungen von umschaltbaren kartesischen Räumen (Schutzbereichen). Oder man führt die Schutzzäune als Begrenzung aus was aber zu sehr mächtigen Zäunen führt.
Ein weiteres Problem bei Robotern ohne Geschwindigkeitsüberwachung ist die Berechnung von Sicherheitsabständen nach DIN EN ISO 13855 für verriegelte oder auch nicht trennende Schutzeinrichtungen. Dies muss laut Abschnitt 5.4.3 mit der tatsächlichen Last und wenn keine Sicherheitsgerichtete Überwachung der Geschwindigkeit vorliegt, mit der maximal Geschwindigkeit berechnet werden, dies führt zu großen Abständen.
Mich würden eure Erfahrungen und mögliche Sicherheitskonzepte in diesem Bereich interessieren.


----------



## Hitschkock (27 Dezember 2012)

Hi Safety,
Erkläre das mit dem Zaum mal ein bischen näher. Ich hatte deswegen vor zwei wochen ein kleines Streitgespräch.
Bei uns sind so niedliche Zäune Höhe 2,5m von Exel.. verbaut- wenn man kräftig dran rüttelt fällt das Zeug halber aus einander.
Der Hase meiner Tochter hat eine Stabielere Kiste.

Jetzt meine Frage:  Gibt es auch Normen für die Durchfahrsicherheit  dieser Zäune? Wenn ja würde ich diese gerne mal bekommen und lesen.


----------



## Safety (27 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
also es gibt für trennende Schutzeinrichtung die DIN EN 953, aber generell müssen diese Schutzeinrichtungen entsprechend der Funktion und den Betriebsbeanspruchung konstruiert werden.
Wenn da auch Rückhaltevermögen dazugehört muss man die Auftretenden Kräfte berechnen und dann danach Konstruieren, dies trifft natürlich auch bei Industrierobotern zu. Wenn wie oben geschrieben der Zaun den Roboter aufhalten soll dann muss das der Zaun auch können!
Auch dürfen von den Schutzeinrichtungen keine weiteren Gefährdungen ausgehen.


----------



## Safety (28 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
unter diesem Link findet man eine Kurz (sehr kurz) Anleitung des DGUV :
http://publikationen.dguv.de/dguv/pdf/10002/bgi5123.pdf
Im Abschnitt 7 Begrenzung des Bewegungsbereichs  wurde damals ein Ansatz gewählt der die Schutzmaßnahmen entsprechend der Gefährdungsexposition ermöglicht. Bei entsprechend weniger  Häufigkeit und/oder Dauer war die Achsüberwachung mit der Standard Roboter Steuerung ausreichend leider hat die Normenkommission der 10218-2 diesen Ansatz nicht übernommen. Man kann aber auf Grund einer Risikobeurteilung auch diesen Ansatz aufnehmen.
Letztlich muss man sich bei der Risikobeurteilung Gedanken machen wie der mögliche Arbeitsradius des Roboter ist und dann sehen wie man die daraus resultierenden Gefährdungen beseitigt bzw. die Risiken mindert.
Die von Dir beschriebenen Zäune sind höchstwahrscheinlich nicht ausreichend.


----------



## volker (28 Dezember 2012)

nochmal zu meinem verständnis.
wenn ich den robo nicht in seiner bewegung begrenzen kann reicht es eine entsprechend 'starke' trennende schutzeinrichtung einzusetzen.
nun ist es in der regel aber so das die meisten zäune eine maschenweite haben durch die ich problemlos meine finger stecken kann.
theoretisch ist es also möglich, daß jemand sich gerade am zaun festkrallt und der robo genau jetzt eine fehlfunktion hat und genau dorthin fährt. 
---> finger ab. muss ich das berücksichtigen ?


----------



## Safety (28 Dezember 2012)

Hallo Volker,
laut der Norm muss man die EN 13857 anwenden und die gibt bei gewissen Öffnungsgrößen entsprechende Sicherheitsabstände an.
Bei Deinem Beispiel bedeutet dass es dann eine sehr kleine Maschenweite oder Polycarbonat sein müsste. Da der Roboter bis zum Zaun fahren kann. Ein Schutzzaun als Begrenzung der Roboterbewegung ist immer ein Problem da die Kräfte doch schon erheblich sind, es gibt und gab da auch schon Tests. Ist schon beeindruckend wenn eine entsprechend großer Roboter in einen Zaun rauscht, da verbirgt sich nicht nur der Zaun sondern es fliegen auch Befestigungsteile wie Geschosse durch die Gegend. Beste Ergebnisse hatte man  damals mit PC, das gab nach und begab sich dann wieder in die Ausgangsposition.
Besser sind da z.B. Festanschläge oder Steuerungstechnische Maßnahmen aber da sind dann wieder die Nachlaufzeiten des Roboters mit einzubeziehen. Die müssen bei nicht sicherheitsbewerteter Geschwindigkeitsüberwachung mit der Maximalgeschwindigkeit und der Realenlast bei entsprechender Ausladung berechnet werden, laut dem Teil 1 der Roboternormen muss das der Hersteller angeben, was auch die meisten machen, da werden dann Werte für Stopp 0 und 1 angeben. Aber je nach Robotergröße wird der eine oder andere erschrecken.


----------



## Tommi (28 Dezember 2012)

Safety schrieb:


> Mich würden eure Erfahrungen und mögliche Sicherheitskonzepte in diesem Bereich interessieren.



Hallo Dieter,

wir setzen "Safe Operation" von Kuka ein, also elektronische Raumüberwachung.
Das sollte man mitbestellen, wenn man den Roboter bestellt.

Wenn man nachrüstet, wird es teurer.

Ich kenne auch Kollegen, die "Electronic Position Switch" von ABB einsetzen.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (28 Dezember 2012)

Hallo Tommi,
mit den von Dir beschriebenen Funktionen wird es um ein vielfaches leichter ein entsprechendes SI-Konzept zu erstellen.
Bei Kuka kann man bis zu sieben kartesische Räume erstellen und auch Dynamisch umschalten.
Aber auch da muss man einen Nachlauf beachten und einen SI-Abstand berechnen.


----------



## Safety (29 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
ein weiteres Thema das immer zu größeren Diskussionen führt sind die Übergabestellen von Material bzw. Produkten.
Hierzu gibt es einiges zu beachten:
Normen für Stetigförderer DIN EN 619, für die Abstände die DIN EN 13857, DIN EN 349, bei nicht trennenden und verriegelt trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen DIN EN ISO 13855, die DIN EN 1760-1 bis 3, die DIN EN 953 für trennende Schutzeinrichtungen, DIN EN 1088 (bald EN 14119) usw.
Die DIN EN ISO 13855 gibt im Abschnitt 9 erstmals eine Formel an wie man den Sicherheitsabstand von Türen berechnen muss. Kennen die wenigsten, bedeutet man muss das bei jeder verriegelten trennenden Schutzeinrichtung berechnen.
Hilfe findet man auch in Typ-C Normen:
Besonders hilfreich, da wirkliche Maßnahmen im normativen Bereich beschrieben werden die DIN EN 415-7 Verpackungsmaschinen Sammelpackmaschinen, Anhang B,C,D. Wende ich oft an es werden Öffnungsgrößen und entsprechende Maßnahmen beschrieben.
Muting und Anforderungen für BWS, Schaltmatten, Scanner  findet man sehr ausführlich in der DIN CLC TS 62046. Was auch oft vergessen wird, sind die Scher und Quetschstellen die durch das geförderte Produkt entstehen, hier können Abstände und/oder Pendelklappen helfen.
DIN EN 528 RGB im Anhang D
Wichtig ist das man erst eine Zutrittssicherung versuchen sollte und dann erst eine Zutrittserschwerung, gut beschrieben in diesem BG Bericht 
http://medien-e.bghw.de/bge/pdf/sp_06.pdf
Anhang C der DIN EN 10218-2 ist hier wenig hilfreich.
Wichtig ist das man die DIN EN 13857 und DIN EN ISO 13855 nicht aus den Augen verliert und entsprechende Sicherheitsabstände einhält.
Weiter sind Gefährdungen die wie Strahlung, Lichtbogen, Rauchgase vom Schweißen, Lärm, Hitze, beachten. So das eine einfache Öffnung nicht ausreichend sein könnte. Schleusen, Schnelllauftore aber dies müssen Maschinensicherheitstore sein, können hier eine Lösung sein.
Auch hier wäre es gut wenn wir über solche Probleme und auch Lösungen diskutieren würden.


----------



## Tommi (31 Dezember 2012)

> dies müssen Maschinensicherheitstore sein



Hallo Dieter,

wann ist ein Tor ein Maschinensicherheitstor?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (31 Dezember 2012)

Hallo Tommi,
„normale“ Schnelllauftore haben meist keine Rückhalte vermögen, also wenn man dagegen fällt ist man in der Maschine. Auch die Abfrage geschlossen und eine Auslösen beim nach oben schieben muss entsprechend abgefragt werden. Für mich sind solche Tore Sicherheitsbauteile nach MRL wird aber nicht von jedem geteilt da es für den Hersteller unangenehmen werden kann.
Hier noch eine Link von einer Firma die ich kenne.
http://www.tormafa.de/produkte/maschinenschutztore/


----------



## Tommi (31 Dezember 2012)

... und hier noch ein Jahresabschlussbild zum Thema... 

2013 geht's weiter 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (9 Januar 2013)

Hallo,
ein weiteres Thema bei Robotern ist die Umsetzung der DIN EN ISO 13849-1.
Grundsätzlich fordert die DIN EN ISO 12100:2010 auch die Betrachtung von Gefährdungsüberlagerungen. Wenn nun als Risikominderungsmaßnahme die technische Schutzmahnahme in Form der funktionalen Sicherheit nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1 gewählt wird, kommt es besonders bei Maschinen mit mehreren Robotern und auch weiteren Aktoren wie Endeffektoren, Greifer, Schweißzangen, Nieteinheiten usw. zu dem Problem das man den geforderten Performance Level nicht mehr erreicht.
Grundsätzlich beginnt eine Sicherheitsfunktion am Sensor wird dann über eine Logik (nicht immer nötig) ausgewertet und geht dann auf einen oder eben bei Gefährdungsüberlagerungen auch auf mehrere Aktoren.
Bei Robotern wird entsprechend der Normen DIN EN ISO 10218-1 und -2 wird eine PLr von d gefordert. Im Abschnitt 5.2.3 des Teil 2 steht aber auch:
*5.2.3  Andere Leistungskriterien der Steuerung *
*Die Ergebnisse einer umfassenden Risikobeurteilung, die für das Robotersystem und dessen bestimmungsgemäße Anwendung durchgeführt wurde, können ergeben, dass eine andere sicherheitsbezogene Leistungsfähigkeit des Steuerungssystems, als die in 5.2.2 festgelegte, für diese Anwendung gerechtfertigt ist. *
*Die Wahl einer dieser anderen sicherheitsbezogenen Leistungskriterien muss spezifisch angegeben und entsprechende Einschränkungen und Vorsichtsmaßnahmen müssen in der Benutzerinformation, die mit der betreffenden Ausrüstung geliefert wird, enthalten sein.*
Müssen jetzt auch alle anderen Sicherheitsfunktionen in der Roboterzelle in PLd ausgeführt werden. Definitiv nicht, den eine Endeffektor kann durchaus auch einen anderen PLr haben, dies kann man dann mit dem Anhang A der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 einschätzen. Also kann es zu einem weiteren Problem kommen, man hat jetzt bei einer Gefährdungsüberlagerung unterschiedliche PLr zu betrachten.
Einen Lösungsansatz den auch ich schon vor der Veröffentlichung der IFA angewendet habe findet Ihr im Anhang.


----------



## MRKrobi (20 November 2013)

Hallo,

hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit kollaborierenden Robotik-Applikationen gemacht?
Was für Roboter setzt ihr ein und wie sieht euer Sicherheitskonzept aus?

Grüße


----------



## Tommi (21 November 2013)

Hallo und willkommen im Forum,

nein, bisher nur theoretisch.
Und selbst?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## MRKrobi (21 November 2013)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo und willkommen im Forum,
> 
> nein, bisher nur theoretisch.
> Und selbst?
> ...



Bisher auch nur theoretisch. habe viele die Normen, 10218-1/2 u das BG Info-Papier zur Gestaltung von kollaborierenden Arbeitsplätzen angeschaut. 
Mich wundert es nur dass in vielen Fach-Zeitschriften MRK-Applikationen angepriesen werden u der damit verbundene dahinter steckende Aufwand kein Wort davon erwähnt wird. D.h. das die Applikationen CE-Konform ist. Beispiel VW-Applikation in Salzgitter mit dem Universal. 
Welche Roboter habt ihr im Augenmerk u was für Applikationen könnt ihr euch vorstellen zu realisieren?


----------



## MasterOhh (21 November 2013)

Kuka Roboter mit Safe Robot z.B. Damit kann Arbreitsräume von Robotern sicher eingrenzen und Beschleunigungen und Geschwindigkeiten sicher begrenzen. Wir haben einige Arbeitsplätze in denen der Bediener direkt neben dem Roboter arbeitet bzw. diesen überwacht und korrigiert. Laut Kuka ist das kein Problem mit Safe Robot.


----------



## MRKrobi (22 November 2013)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Kuka Roboter mit Safe Robot z.B. Damit kann Arbreitsräume von Robotern sicher eingrenzen und Beschleunigungen und Geschwindigkeiten sicher begrenzen. Wir haben einige Arbeitsplätze in denen der Bediener direkt neben dem Roboter arbeitet bzw. diesen überwacht und korrigiert. Laut Kuka ist das kein Problem mit Safe Robot.



Die SafeOperation sind mir bekannt und eine sehr große Hilfe bei der Realisierung MRK-Projekte. 
Aber: Wen ihr einen kollaborierenden Betrieb habt (gleicher Arbeitsraum Mensch-Roboter), wie erkennt euer Roboter den Menschen wenn er im Arbeitsraum des Roboters ist?
Externe Sensorik? 
Habt ihr eine Risikobeurteilung nach 12100 & 10218-1/2 durchgeführt? Oder anders Formuliert, besitzt eure Roboterzelle eine CE-Kennzeichung??


----------



## Tommi (22 November 2013)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Kuka Roboter mit Safe Robot z.B. Damit kann Arbreitsräume von Robotern sicher eingrenzen und Beschleunigungen und Geschwindigkeiten sicher begrenzen. Wir haben einige Arbeitsplätze in denen der Bediener direkt neben dem Roboter arbeitet bzw. diesen überwacht und korrigiert. Laut Kuka ist das kein Problem mit Safe Robot.



Hallo,

 welchen Performancelevel oder pfh-Wert hat denn Safe Robot?

@MRKrobi: Du machst mich neugierig, willst Du solche Applikationen umsetzen?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Matze001 (22 November 2013)

Hallo Tommi,

da in irgend einer C-Norm ja in etwa steht: Wenn Roboter dann PLrE.

Die ganze Saferobot-geschichte ist ja genau für einen Roboter ausgelegt, also packt sie es wohl auch (meine Aufgabe ist es nicht sich damit zu beschäftigen, aber ich zähle halt mal 1:1 zusammen und gehe halt davon aus...)

Wir setzen Safe-Operation in zwei fällen ein:

1. Die Platzverhältnisse in der Roboterzelle sind eng und der Robi hat die Kraft die mechanische trennende Schutzeinrichtung zu überwinden -> Räume begrenzen 

2. Ein Roboter legt Teile auf Bänder, Rutschen, Abladeplätze, etc die aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht mechanisch abgeschottet werden können oder wie oben das Prinzip -> "Wenn er trifft kommt er durch" gilt und ein Mensch kann in diese Bereiche eingreifen (Abfrage über Lichtgitter, Sicherheitsschalter (Klappen, Türen), etc) dann werden die Räume dynamisch gesperrt/freigegeben.

Nen 300KG Kuka der nen Sicherheitsbereich mit Vollgas verletzt macht einiges an Lärm… ich empfehle bei solchen Räumen immer eine Nummer größere Dübel zu verwenden als eigentlich nötig… es passiert gerade bei der IBN doch recht häufig mal das so ein Raum verletzt wird (gerade wenn man erst langsam fährt und irgendwann mal schneller, überschleifen und bahntreue sollte man nicht unterschätzen) und das bedeutet: Alle Bremsen fallen zu. Wenn der vorn am Arm seine 300KG hat und seine eigenen 1-2t in die Bremsen wirft ist das schon eindrucksvoll.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Tommi (22 November 2013)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Hallo Tommi,
> 
> da in irgend einer C-Norm ja in etwa steht: Wenn Roboter dann PLrE.
> 
> Die ganze Saferobot-geschichte ist ja genau für einen Roboter ausgelegt, also packt sie es wohl auch (meine Aufgabe ist es nicht sich damit zu beschäftigen, aber ich zähle halt mal 1:1 zusammen und gehe halt davon aus...)



Hallo Marcel,

na, da hast Du wahrscheinlich mit Deiner Annahme Glück gehabt. 
 In der mir vorliegenden Kuka-Doku zur KRC4 wird gesagt:

PFH Wert für Safe Operation = < 1*10 hoch -7, das ist genau die Grenze zwischen PLd und PLe.
Aber warum schreiben die dann nicht PLe?

Hast Du Connections zu Kuka, das mal rauszufinden?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Matze001 (22 November 2013)

Könnt ich mal nachfragen… Ich denke sie machen es wie viele Hersteller:

PL nicht hinschreiben, sondern B10d MTTFd-Werte etc. hinschreiben, und dann sagen "der Rest ist der Job vom Auslegenden"
Was bringt mir PLe am Roboter wenn ich die Eingangssignale der Räume mit ner Lichtschranke oder nen Ini abfrage?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Tommi (23 November 2013)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Was bringt mir PLe am Roboter wenn ich die Eingangssignale der Räume mit ner Lichtschranke oder nen Ini abfrage?



Na, da muss der "Systemgedanke" bei Euch aber noch etwas gefördert werden.

Gruß 
Tommi


----------



## Matze001 (23 November 2013)

Bei uns nicht... Das war ein Beispiel! 

Ich wollte damit sagen, es könne jemandem passieren das er sagt "hey mein Roboter hat PLe.. alles ist super". Das stimmt aber so nicht.
Nur wenn alles in der Sicherheitskette PLe erreicht passt es auch. Wie der Name schon sagt, "Kette"… das schwächste Glied macht einem das 
Leben schwer.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Tommi (23 November 2013)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Bei uns nicht... Das war ein Beispiel!



Sorry, dann nehme ich das zurück... 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## MRKrobi (24 November 2013)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> welchen Performancelevel oder pfh-Wert hat denn Safe Robot?
> 
> ...



@Tommi:
Ich beschäftige mich in letzter Zeit mehr mit diesem Mensch-Roboter-Kooperation Gedanken. Ins Auge gefasst habe ich schon ein paar Applikationen. Aber zuerst möchte ich alles mal analysieren. D.h. besonders die Normenlage u was für Anforderungen alles nötig sind um solche Applikationen umzusetzen.... Da merk man schnell, dass das nicht mal "kurz" gemacht ist, sondern viel Aufwand usw. notwendig ist. Deswegen interessiert mich sehr eure bisherigen Erfahrungen in diesem Gebiet...


----------



## Safety (24 November 2013)

Hallo,
Wirklich kollaborierende Anwendungen habe ich bisher nur in Forschungen gesehen.
Es ist auch einiges an Überwachungen am Roboter notwendig. Gibt es die den überhaupt schon?
Seht euch mach den Abschnitt 8 hier an: http://publikationen.dguv.de/dguv/pdf/10002/bg_bgia_empf_u001d.pdf


----------



## Safety (6 Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
in dem Clip wird ganz am Schluss ein kollaborierender Roboter gezeigt.
Aber ob das da alles passt.
http://www.prosieben.de/tv/galileo/videos/5330-urzeit-fliessband-clip


----------



## Klopfer (6 Dezember 2013)

Hallo Safety,

Deine Fundstücke sind wirklich klasse. Auch prima zu sehen, dass der Herr Faude die Firma so schön weiterentwickelt hat. 

Aber wenn ich mir den "Fips" so anschaue, dann fällt schon auf, dass dieser recht grazil ist. Um zwei Zündkerzen zu bewegen brauche ich bei entsprechende Leichtbauweise auch keine besonders große Kräfte aufzuwenden. Somit ist die bei einem Aufprall übertragene kinetische Energie auch deutlich unter den Grenzwerten des BGIA Reports aus Deinem vorherigen Post. Außerdem können moderne Servosteuerungen eine unerwartete Erhöhung der Momente sofort auswerten und entsprechend reagieren.

Offen gestanden möchte ich mit einem ausgewachsenen Robi nicht auf Tuchfühlung gehen. Ich gestehe aber auch, dass ich im Laufe der Zeit einen gehörigen Respekt vor Robotern entwickelt habe auch wenn die Faszination geblieben ist 

Gruß

Klopfer


----------



## Safety (7 Dezember 2013)

Hallo Klopfer,
Muss gestehen dieses Fundstück habe ich von einem befreundeten Gutachter der sich mit Roboter auseinandersetzt und Normengremium mit arbeitet.
Mir stellt sich die Frage mit welchem Sicherheitsniveau das ganze passiert. Momenten Erfassung und die entsprechende Reaktion sind nicht einfach.
Ja en Respekt teile ich mit Dir, kommt aber eben weil wir über den Tellerrand hinaus blicken müssen, als nicht nur eine Fertigung kennen. Habe alleine in letzter Zeit wieder von mehreren Unfällen gehört.
Gebe Dir auch Recht für die zwei kleinen Teile ist der Robi recht groß, ob da auch der Endeffektor und das Werkstück mit in die Risikobeurteilung eingeflossen sind. Kerze im Kopf könnte schmerzen.


----------



## Blockmove (7 Dezember 2013)

Safety schrieb:


> Es ist auch einiges an Überwachungen am Roboter notwendig. Gibt es die den überhaupt schon?



Ausser diesen Leichtbaurobotern habe ich noch eine Anwendung mit eurem SafetyEye und einem Roboter gesehen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Safety (7 Dezember 2013)

Hallo Dieter, 
die Anwendung mit SafetyEye ist für mich nur dann eine Kollaborierende wenn der Roboter auch mit dem Menschen in Kontakt kommt.


----------



## Blockmove (7 Dezember 2013)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> die Anwendung mit SafetyEye ist für mich nur dann eine Kollaborierende wenn der Roboter auch mit dem Menschen in Kontakt kommt.



Wenn du es so definierst, dann bleiben zur Zeit wirklich nur Anwendungen mit sicherer Geschwindigkeit und sicherem Moment.
Es forschen zwar wohl einige daran und für den eigentlichen Roboter gibt es schon Lösungsansätze. Das Problem ist wohl gerade mehr das Schutzkonzept auf das Werkzeug und Werkstück auszudehnen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Safety (7 Dezember 2013)

Hallo Dieter,
ja den genau da sind nach meiner Kenntnis immer noch die meisten Lücken und bei vielen Risikobeurteilungen wird es einfach ausgeblendet.


----------



## Klopfer (7 Dezember 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Es forschen zwar wohl einige daran und für den eigentlichen Roboter gibt es schon Lösungsansätze. Das Problem ist wohl gerade mehr das Schutzkonzept auf das Werkzeug und Werkstück auszudehnen.



In den mir bekannten Lösungen tragen die Robis eine Art "Zwangsjacke" die bei Kontakt schnellstmöglich abschaltet und gleichzeitig die Momente dämpft. Aber genau das betrifft dann auch nur den Arm als Solches, nicht aber Werkzeug und Werkstück.

Ich gestehe, dass ich getrennte Arbeitsräume bevorzuge, bzw. bei Eingriff den Robi stillsetze oder in einen sicheren Bereich fahre.

Gruß

Klopfer


----------



## Markus (2 Juni 2014)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> unter diesem Link findet man eine Kurz (sehr kurz) Anleitung des DGUV :
> http://publikationen.dguv.de/dguv/pdf/10002/bgi5123.pdf
> Im Abschnitt 7 Begrenzung des Bewegungsbereichs  wurde damals ein Ansatz gewählt der die Schutzmaßnahmen entsprechend der Gefährdungsexposition ermöglicht. Bei entsprechend weniger  Häufigkeit und/oder Dauer war die Achsüberwachung mit der Standard Roboter Steuerung ausreichend leider hat die Normenkommission der 10218-2 diesen Ansatz nicht übernommen. Man kann aber auf Grund einer Risikobeurteilung auch diesen Ansatz aufnehmen.
> ...



Auf der Seite 7 ist eine Konformitätserklärung für die Roboterzelle auf Seite 6.
Der Systemintegrator bestätigt hier die EN ISO 10218-1 angewendet zu haben.

Ist das richtig?
Er muss doch die EN ISO 10218-2 anwenden?

Abgesehen davon:
Müsste in dem Fall bei den Richtlinien nicht noch die EMV RL stehen?


----------



## Tommi (2 Juni 2014)

Hallo,

ja, der Integrator muss die 10218-2 aufführen.

Der Roboterhersteller führt die 10218-1 auf (Quelle Stäubli)

EMV muss vom Roboterhersteller erklärt werden, die gesamte Zelle
ist dann evtl. eine ortsfeste Anlage nach EMV-Gesetz, bei welcher 
die EMV zwar gut sein muss, aber nicht separat erklärt werden muss.

Das ist mein Kenntnisstand.

Die von Dir zitierte BGI ist auch schon wieder 6 Jahre alt, aber anscheinend immer
noch gültig.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Markus (2 Juni 2014)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja, der Integrator muss die 10218-2 aufführen.
> 
> ...



Willst du mir damit bestätigen das die BGI falsch ist - bzw. noch wichtiger: das ich Recht habe?


----------



## Tommi (2 Juni 2014)

Markus schrieb:


> Willst du mir damit bestätigen das die BGI falsch ist - bzw. noch wichtiger: das ich Recht habe?



das kann durchaus sein :s12:. Von der von Dir zitierten BGI gibt es seit 2011 einen Nachfolgeentwurf, der meines Wissens
immer noch nicht gültig ist...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Markus (2 Juni 2014)

Seite 22:


> DIN EN ISO 10218 Industrieroboter; Sicherheitsanforderungen. Teil 1: Roboter.
> 
> *Teil 2 in Vorbereitung
> *



gabs da noch nicht...


----------



## Matze001 (4 Juni 2014)

Hallo,

Mal mehr oder minder passend in den Raum geworfen:


alle die diese Woche auf der Automatica München waren oder noch sein werden werden wohl am Kuka Stand vorbei kommen, und dort den iiwa sehen. (Jetzt fragt mich mal nicht mehr wofür das steht). Kuka bewirbt ihn als kollaborierenden (Richtig geschrieben?) Roboter nach PLd und Cat III. Ich bin auf dem Messestand auch ein wenig auf Tuchfühlung mit dem guten Stück gegangen und muss sagen: Es fühlt sich komisch an. Man hat als SPS und Roboterprogrammierer automatisch den Reflex einem Roboter auszuweichen, da man es gewohnt ist sich auch mal den Arbeitsraum mit dem Roboter zu teilen (T1, Teachen, etc). Wenn man sich dann mal überwunden hat, und dem Ding (bzw. dem Programmierer) zu vertrauen, ist es doch eine lustige Erfahrung. 

Ein Mitarbeiter von Kuka hat es eigtl. ziemlich passend formuliert: Man kann einen Industrieroboter nicht durch einen iiwa ersetzen, und ihn diese Aufgaben übernehmen lassen. Man muss sich eine Aufgabe für diesen Roboter suchen. Nicht überall macht das gute Stück Sinn, und das ist glaubig auch gut so.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## cdvxdMAN (10 Juli 2015)

Moin,

nochmal eine andere Sache bzgl des Themas. Ich habe mich immer gewundert, dass die Robotergeschwindigkeit in der Formel für den Mindestabstand aus der DIN EN ISO 13855 keine Rolle spielt. Klar, die Anhaltezeit geht mit ein, aber innerhalb dieser Zeit legt neben dem Menschen doch auch der Roboter eine gewisse Distanz zurück. Im schlimmsten Fall genau auf den Menschen zu. Habe ich da einen Denkfehler?


Vg
cdvxdMAN


----------

